

Ask HN: Represent SQL using JSON? - rpedela

Are there any tools (preferable open-source) which represent SQL using JSON and then converts the JSON to a SQL query?
======
sukaka
you should post this on stackoverflow. i find this page useful:
[http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/sql-
comparison/](http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/sql-comparison/)

